# Kidding soon??



## citalk2much (Sep 19, 2011)

I got my two fainting goats from a local farm where they where in a field with a buck always so not really sure when they will kid. poor things are huge and for the last two days one has had white discharge my best guess is they should be due anytime between now and the end of Oct.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome! You are seeing the mucus plug...what you want to see (or feel) is the "ligaments" soften, there is a thread here on finding them if you don't know. Also, you are looking for her udder to get bigger and it will get a shinny look to it. As the kid moves into position you will see (on her back, near her tail, were the ligaments are) her back end will get a "raised" look to it. Of course the vagina will lengthen and get a little "loose" looking. Go to www.fiascofarm.com. They have pics and videos of a birth so you will know what to look for. When you see "streaming goo", do not leave your doe, birth is imminent and she may need help. Check through the old posts on this site and read about other births and how these folks handle them...even the scary ones...it will help you recognize what is happening.

I have to go, but, I'll be back, and hopefully there will be more help by then. Do you have your birthing equipment ready, there is a list here somewhere. Don't know how "new" you are to goats, so tell us a little about yourself, we don't want to treat you like a total newbie if you aren't, lol.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Any kids yet?!


----------



## citalk2much (Sep 19, 2011)

:hair: none yet


I am very new to goats these are my first three I got them in July 2 Fainting Goats and a sweet little Pygmy. Both the Fainting goats came already breed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... they do look like they will pop anytime..... :hug: 

Happy Kidding... :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree they do look ready to pop! Poor girls! I always feel so sorry for them when they get so big! 

Is it me or does she look like she is opening up in that last shot? My doe who is due a week from Sat isn't poofed out that much, but she's starting to get swollen and poochy back there now. 

I definitely would learn to look for the ligs and keep an eye on her udder, for me, that has been a sure sign of things to come. Some of my does have had the stringing streaming, but some have no discharge at all before they start pushing. My doe who is due next week has not had any discharge at all that I have seen. But yet I have a couple of others that have a ton of it before kidding.

Good Luck and I hope you have a wonderful kidding experience, and will soon have some adorable babies to play with!


----------



## citalk2much (Sep 19, 2011)

thank you all I hope soon my Lilly started losing goo same as rose yesterday :leap: now just to get some babies hehe


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

How exciting! Your first kids! I hope you got a chance to look at that website. Did you locate the ligaments? As soon as you feel that they are so low you can't find them, you'll be "on call". 

I found my does don't like to be watched...since I have a barn cam, I can easlily watch them from my kitchen. You will notice that they are starting to "make a nest". They will scratch around and get real comfy. Then they will stand up and scratch around and get real comfy...and on, and on. If you have a "baby monitor" that works too, at least you have sound. 

Remember, you may still be waiting awhile, when the "goo" turns amber color, that's when action starts. Good luck!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Anything happening yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## citalk2much (Sep 19, 2011)

no babies yet
:sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No babies yet...that is the Does code of honor... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I keep looking for news, did your doe kid yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good question Di..... :thumb:


----------

